# Coles.com.au Online Coopers Slabs $14.99



## Fents (15/11/11)

so did anyone else get stung by this?

apparently coles online had coopers sparkling ale cases for $14.99 most of yesterday and some of today...they then realised what they had done and said it was a "glitch" and are now offering store credit only after they have taken everyones money and have accessed their details.

poor darts imo. boooo to coles.


----------



## Gar (15/11/11)

Surely they can't do that...

Tell them to go choke on one and ask for a full refund, if they don't do it charge your credit card back

Bugger em :angry:

*edit* Poor old Magoo just bought 16 of them lol


----------



## DU99 (15/11/11)

ACCC might need to be informed..they put up the ad..and forget to check it....If cole's want to win customer's honour the deal


----------



## fcmcg (15/11/11)

DU99 said:


> ACCC might need to be informed..they put up the ad..and forget to check it....If cole's want to win customer's honour the deal


Coles could not give too bits of nanny goat shit about winning custoers.....


----------



## Florian (15/11/11)

Gar said:


> Surely they can't do that...
> 
> Tell them to go choke on one and ask for a full refund, if they don't do it charge your credit card back
> 
> ...



The way I understood it from the article in the other thread is that you get a full refund* plus* $15 store credit for the 'inconvenience'.

EDIT: here is the link


----------



## Gar (15/11/11)

Well that's more like it...

Thought it sounded a bit too cheeky.


----------



## Wimmig (20/11/11)

DU99 said:


> ACCC might need to be informed..they put up the ad..and forget to check it....If cole's want to win customer's honour the deal



Sellers have no obligation to provide a full "sorry" to sales which the majority of people would see as an error. I haven't even checked it, though would bet highly that there is a clause that genuine errors may be retracted at anytime without notice.

The fact they give anything more than just your money back, is just them being nice.


----------



## bignath (20/11/11)

From my days working in supermarket retail, i was of the belief that if a product is advertised at an incorrect price, then legally the store is obligated to sell the product at that price.
Dunno whats so different about it in this case....

Eg:
A name brand laundry soaker for example is half price....some dickhead shelf filler puts a different brand (more expensive) in the spot that is supposed to be taken up by 'half price sale brand'. We were legally obligated to sell the incorrectly located/labelled/priced product at the price of the product of where it was put.

Things may have changed since then, but ***** coles should have to honour the **** up....


----------



## Wimmig (20/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> From my days working in supermarket retail, i was of the belief that if a product is advertised at an incorrect price, then legally the store is obligated to sell the product at that price.
> Dunno whats so different about it in this case....
> 
> Eg:
> ...



This is pretty much 100% correct. Though the "supermarket code" does not apply to any liquor. They can just say it was an error, and that's that. Even then, they can get in the bad books if it keeps up, though, it is rare at best.


----------



## The Pope (20/11/11)

From my understanding they offered a refund that can only be used online with a $50 minimum spend.
So it was nothing more then a scam to get ALOT of new members on their database who will then have no choice but to spend atleast a minimum of $50 if they want to see their money back. Otherwise they lose whatever they spent on the bogus beer cartons to begin with. Either way Coles have made money dishonestly (although legally) and alot of extra sales they wouldn't have made otherwise... 

FARKIN RORTERS!!!


----------



## np1962 (20/11/11)

The 'supermarket code' is only a voluntary code of practice and there is no obligation for anyone to follow it. 
As far as law goes I was taught that the customer makes an 'offer to purchase' at a price, usually a price the retailer has indicated and then it is up to the retailer to decide whether or not to accept it. 
So while not perhaps fair or moral they are within the law.


----------



## jbowers (20/11/11)

NigeP62 said:


> The 'supermarket code' is only a voluntary code of practice and there is no obligation for anyone to follow it.
> As far as law goes I was taught that the customer makes an 'offer to purchase' at a price, usually a price the retailer has indicated and then it is up to the retailer to decide whether or not to accept it.
> So while not perhaps fair or moral they are within the law.




Well sort of. I'm not sure how that applies to online shopping though. The store has already 'accepted' their offer through taking their money.


----------



## Florian (20/11/11)

evil_spirits said:


> From my understanding they offered a refund that can only be used online with a $50 minimum spend.
> So it was nothing more then a scam to get ALOT of new members on their database who will then have no choice but to spend atleast a minimum of $50 if they want to see their money back. Otherwise they lose whatever they spent on the bogus beer cartons to begin with. Either way Coles have made money dishonestly (although legally) and alot of extra sales they wouldn't have made otherwise...
> 
> FARKIN RORTERS!!!



I don't think so. The refund would have been straight to your credit card, not an online credit. 
On top of that they offered $15 store credit. If you only signed up for the beer and never plan to use Coles online again, and if they have a minimum spend of $50, then you have nothing lost and nothing gained.
If you plan on using Coles online anyway, then at least you got an extra $15 out of it.

Wouldn't call that a scam to be honest, more like bad luck.


----------



## brettprevans (20/11/11)

Offer to treat. Look up the law. No obligation to any price. Sry fellas. Oh and check out the other ahb thread on this topic


----------



## michael_aussie (20/11/11)

i love the comment on the web site...


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/technology/col...h-1226195631804



Greg of Gladstone Posted at 8:03 PM November 15, 2011

All you scabs had a crack at the cheap beer, it didn't work out, so move on​


It's true ... someone at Coles screwed up.. big deal..... they are giving more than they "have" to. stop complaining.


----------



## hoppy2B (20/11/11)

Personally I think $14:99 for a slab is a total rip off when a 1.7kg tin of Coopers home brew retails at $11:27 from Woolies down my way. That makes 23 litres. That's 2 and 1/2 slabs fellas. 
Instructions say to add a kilo of white sugar, but I just ignore that and use it straight to produce a premium all malt ale.  
.......Actually today was the first time I used a kit. h34r:


----------



## ashley_leask (20/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Offer to treat. Look up the law. No obligation to any price. Sry fellas. Oh and check out the other ahb thread on this topic



Publishing a price is an invitation to treat, but processing an order through the website (if that's what happened) constitutes acceptance of an offer and forms a contract.


----------



## brettprevans (21/11/11)

Another Ash said:


> Publishing a price is an invitation to treat, but processing an order through the website (if that's what happened) constitutes acceptance of an offer and forms a contract.


nup. Plus read t&c. Thry r covered


----------

